# TBL - Tambla Limited



## greggles (15 May 2018)

Just noticed ComOps Limited today and couldn't find a thread on it, so I thought I'd start one and post a quick update.

Although I don't know much about the ComOps business other than they describe themselves as a "workforce management and optimisation technology company", I have noticed that it has almost doubled in price over the last month. Current market cap is about $15 million.

Their last quarterly report indicated that they are just cash flow positive with revenue of $2.562 million and outgoings of $2.511 million. I suspect that this is the reason for the recent increase in share price (i.e. concerns that the company will need to raise capital have eased) and if they can continue to increase revenue and cut expenses we may see further share price gains.


----------



## System (4 October 2018)

On October 4th, 2018, ComOps Limited (COM) changed its name and ASX code to Tambla Limited (TBL).


----------



## System (15 June 2020)

On June 12th, 2020, Tambla Limited (TBL) was removed from the ASX's Official List pursuant to Listing Rule 17.2, after security holders resolved to remove TBL from the Official List.


----------

